

Wikileaks may move its servers offshore to 'independent nation' Sealand - SanderMak
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/01/31/exclusive-wikileaks-to-move-servers-offshore-sources-say/

======
_k
I'm no expert in it but it sure reminds me of the offshore radio stations.

Offshore pirate radio stations were wildly popular in the 60s, they were
considered illegal because they didn't have permission to broadcast the
content. They couldn't get a license so they went offshore. What made the
content illegal wasn't clear, it was somewhat of a legal grey area that
allowed for the governments to do whatever they wanted.

The governments wanted control so they were fighting it with legislation, they
jammed the broadcasts, they made it illegal to receive the content and they
raided the artificial islands. I'm not sure whether the government raided the
ships as well.

~~~
_k
We should probably stop calling them pirates and instead call them freedom
fighters. They fought for free radio, they fought for freedom. The Arab
Spring, Wikileaks, Occupy and Anonymous, they're all fighting for democracy
and freedom.

The establishment, the politicians, the media, they are fighting back. The
movement ain't winning at all.

An attack on the Wikileaks' offshore structure is probably what Julian Assange
is going for. I say that because when the 'pirates' in the sixties were
attacked, the movement became popular. The establishment knows this very well,
and they will be firing on all cylinders to make sure no-one sets foot on this
offshore structure.

------
hellbannedagain
Well, that'll get Sealand officially recognised as an independent nation...
albiet one that will be fairly vulnerable to the inevitable American invasion.

